# New Now Drive or last years IPO



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Not out to spend your money for ya, but from what I saw in the video and your description, the $150 seems like a modest increment to pay to get what you want.

Treat yourself.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

They shouldn't be in the $400 range...

2014 Now Drive Snowboard Bindings | evo


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Not out to spend your money for ya, but from what I saw in the video and your description, the $150 seems like a modest increment to pay to get what you want.
> 
> Treat yourself.


:eusa_clap: I like the way you think.


luckboxing said:


> They shouldn't be in the $400 range...
> 
> 2014 Now Drive Snowboard Bindings | evo


Oh wow that's a surprise, so their about on par with the IPO's. I was somehow expecting they would be a little more expensive.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

They are $20 more than the IPO's apparently, here's all 3:

2014 Now Snowboard Bindings - Check out what's coming! | evo


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go for the Drive. After experimenting with my IPO's last season, I eventually settled on the hardest shrine yet bushings and left them on the remainder of the season, in an effort to maximize response. Planning to get the Drive this season for my pow & charging boards.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The upgrades to the straps and ladders from last year make it worth spending the money for the new model. One of the few times the upgrades are actual worthwhile upgrades.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> The upgrades to the straps and ladders from last year make it worth spending the money for the new model. One of the few times the upgrades are actual worthwhile upgrades.


This year's IPOs will have improved straps, but the Drive has a different strap from the IPOs.
Choice is dependent on what you want the binding for it appears.

Triple8, maybe you can post your impressions of the Drive versus the IPOs once you've tried the Drives?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> This year's IPOs will have improved straps, but the Drive has a different strap from the IPOs.
> Choice is dependent on what you want the binding for it appears.
> 
> Triple8, maybe you can post your impressions of the Drive versus the IPOs once you've tried the Drives?


Definitely will do! BTW JF hooked me up with this year's ladders last season when I ran into him at Baker, since mine were so chewed up. Still have the old fraying cushioned strap parts on my IPO's though.


----------

